
Show HN: Operations CMS for Shopify - theturtletalks
https://github.com/openshiporg/openship
======
theturtletalks
Hey guys, maker here. I built Openship to manage the backend operations for my
Shopify stores. I used to manage them using Zapier and Google Sheets, but
after getting tired of staring at spreadsheets all day and wanting to optimize
even more, I decided to learn React and build a dashboard and a marketplace as
a Shopify app.

Openship allows you extend Shopify GraphQL API as well as route orders to
different sources like ShipBob, ShipMonk, Amazon, other shops directly, and
even custom 3PL solutions.

Our long term goal is to provide a sleek and intuitive operations dashboard
for e-commerce shops that they can host and customize how they see fit. With
this, we want to have a tightly integrated marketplace where they can easily
list their inventory.

